# Want to see tomorrow's news tonight? BD 4k on 100gb discs



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Read all about it on my friends UK forum, _HD_TVtest. Our friend and expert panelist partner on our Flat Panel Shootout Evaluation events, David Mackenzie just emailed me with this very great news!

100GB 4K Blu-ray Outed Ahead Of Official BDA Announcement.

Great times are ahead of us and not far away.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## buzzard767 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yaa hoooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Buzz, I can't agree more. We're researching the latest native UHD projectors that will be exhibited at CEDIA to upgrade our dedicated CinemaScope store demo theater.

Very exciting news for all audio/videophiles.

-Robert


----------



## buzzard767 (Aug 27, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> Thanks Buzz, I can't agree more. We're researching the latest native UHD projectors that will be exhibited at CEDIA to upgrade our dedicated CinemaScope store demo theater.
> 
> Very exciting news for all audio/videophiles.
> 
> -Robert


Good timing for me as my wife and I are in the initial planning stage for building a new home and the theater will be from the ground up. Glad we waited.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

wow. A triple-layer Blu-ray Disc with 100 GB storage capacity!

Question. Do you need a new Blu Ray player? Or will existing Blu Ray players be able to play these triple layer Blu Ray Discs?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Of course new players will be needed. You don't think they'd pass up another way to extract money from us, do you? 

There also will be new receivers or pre/pros to match the new displays which support HDMI 2.0 with 4K @ 60Hz. The TVs are already showing up, but it looks like the rest will have to wait until next summer.

*sigh*


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

selden said:


> Of course new players will be needed. You don't think they'd pass up another way to extract money from us, do you?
> 
> There also will be new receivers or pre/pros to match the new displays which support HDMI 2.0 with 4K @ 60Hz. The TVs are already showing up, but it looks like the rest will have to wait until next summer.
> 
> *sigh*


Yeah. I had a very strong feeling this would be the case. The only drawback with leading edge technology is of course the initial costs that will be given to the end consumer with each upgrade!


----------

